# how to pair a pigeon



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

HELP ME PLS 


i have 8 pigeon how can i pair it i have 4 males and 4 females should i seperate them in pair? 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18909

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18908


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how big is your loft?
how big is your nesting?
let them find them own mate. so it wont be so hard on them. that what i think.


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a pic there how big my loft is
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18908
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18909


I bought them a month ago, their still fighting should i wait them to get their pair?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

yea wait and see. they still getting use to it other. i cant till buy looking how big your loft is.


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok im too excited until they lay their first egg


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

If you don't have to hurry, let them find their own mate. They will produce the best babies you can get from them. If you could let them hear the sound of a baby pigeon shouting for food is better for the hens. But if you need to hurry leave a pair in a cage for 1 week.


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

even their fighting should i leave them separate to the others for 1 week?


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have 4 cages you could leave them all seperate in the cages.
The key is - the more close to each other are the more chance you have to get them married.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just putting 2 birds in together isn't a great idea. The male can really hurt the female. Better to put them in 2 cages beside each other until they show interest in each other.
But it's still better to let them choose their own mate. Your loft may be too small for 8 birds, and if it's crowded, they will fight more and become stressed.
What are your loft measurements?


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

hmmm jay3 i seperate the pair of my pigeon to another cages and they seem very happy i think i should pair them all ????


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

if im going to pair them how many months do the female lay thier egg?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will lay when they feel comfortable enough to do that.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

They lay eggs after 10 days you see them mating


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

100 % right on Jay3



Jay3 said:


> Just putting 2 birds in together isn't a great idea. The male can really hurt the female. Better to put them in 2 cages beside each other until they show interest in each other.
> But it's still better to let them choose their own mate. Your loft may be too small for 8 birds, and if it's crowded, they will fight more and become stressed.
> What are your loft measurements?


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello mharkpain27,
What I do to pair my birds up is separate the males from the females for at least 2 weeks. After 2 weeks choose one male and one female and put them in a together in a cage and provide a nest.(watch for signs of aggression) When the birds see each other they will immediately want to mate .After the pair starts to show signs of nesting, put them in the original loft again and provide a nesting area. Before long (10 days) they will lay their eggs. This method has worked flawlessly for me for the past 2 years.
Good Luck
Pigeondude100


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

your cage is to small for 4 pairs of birds..i would build another cage / loft and put other 2 pairr in there before you start thinking about eggs and young..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting two birds in a cage together doesn't always work. People have had females very injured that way. It may work sometimes, but not worth it. And I agree that your cage doesn't look large enough, but you still haven't told us just how big it is. Don't you know the measurements?


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Always keep an eye on them to see if he's aggresive. I forgot to tell you that. But it would work with cages.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out this article about pairing up pigeons

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/asked-pairbreeders.html


----------

